# Pertronix III and the factory tach



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I am about to install a Pertronix III, 71181 and the coil 44001 and was wondering about using these and the factory tach. Pertronix tech support said it should work, if it does not, then put a .01uf, 1000 v capacitor in series with the tach lead and if the tach reads erratic or wrong then also include either a 10k or 15K ohm 1/2 watt resistor in series with the capacitor, connected to the - terminal of the coil. Appreciate any experience with this. Tx


----------

